# amperage chart



## tyler (Mar 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I might find an amp chart for different appliances in a home?

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Most applainces have different ratings
There really aren't any set amps for each appliance
Most appliances should have a tag & rating on them


----------

